# Fishing meerkats (silly)



## Alex06 (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## Puscas (Jan 13, 2007)

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


that is funny.







pascal


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 13, 2007)

(*giggle*)


----------



## PhotoSarah (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL  Cute little suckers.  My cat stands up like that sometimes.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, some call it "silly" some find it just very funny 
Like me!


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 14, 2007)

I almost choked laughing at that


----------



## Arch (Jan 14, 2007)

lol good one alex


----------



## dese (Jan 14, 2007)

*giggle snort*


----------



## bryanwhite (Jan 17, 2007)

Very cool!

Just curious, where did you take that picture?


----------



## PNA (Jan 17, 2007)

OK.......what did they catch????

Very funny.


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 17, 2007)

acsonpg said:


> OK.......what did they catch????
> 
> Very funny.



A cold?


----------



## Oldfireguy (Jan 17, 2007)

Good job.


----------



## Alex06 (Jan 18, 2007)

bryanwhite said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Just curious, where did you take that picture?


 
I took it at the San Diego zoo.  They were all out and very active, but they kept "looking out" in the wrong direction! This despite all the whistles and fake hawk calls.  I'm sure they've heard it all and were having a good laugh at the stupid humans.  My husband looked at this pre-fishing pole and said it looks like they're getting ready to have a ****ing contest.  Hmm, it does at that:lmao:


----------



## Alex06 (Jan 18, 2007)

Oops! I was bleeped. Sorry about that. :blushing:


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 18, 2007)

acsonpg said:


> OK.......what did they catch????





lostprophet said:


> A cold?


 
Heck from the missus?

*



*


----------



## bla (Jan 26, 2007)

heheheehehehehehehehehe


----------

